# Intake Manifold Gasket help...



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey guys,

I surfed over here from my usual home, Bimmerforums.com, because my mom's '98 Altima has an inatake manifold gasket leak. It's causing the car to idle pretty erratically. I need to put a new intake manifold gasket on the car this weekend, and I wanted to see if there are any special tips you guys could point out. I'd post this over in the Altima forum but it's not very busy over there.

My main questions are: What do I need besides the gasket...any other parts? All that needs to be replaced is the gasket itself.

And also, what's the best manual to get to do this? Is there a Bentley or Haynes for the Altima?

Thanks guys,

Ben
'89 325i 2dr/5spd


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Grab a Haynes for sure...usually replacing the intake manifold gasket is a pretty easy task. The main thing you want to do is torque the bolts down to the correct specs which the Haynes should have info on.


----------

